# Solenoid not working?



## killereef (Dec 6, 2010)

To start out, I bought a used Co2 regulator and tank from another hobbyist in mid Dec. This is my 1st time to have a Co2 system. When the Co2 arrived, I went out and got a new tank. A couple of days later, I hooked the system up and found that the solenoid did not work. After a plugging it in and out lots of time, some how it stated to work by itself. I was happy until just last week the tank went empty. I wrote in the forum asking whats going on and others suggest next time that I hook the regulator up to use soapy water to see if theirs any leaks.....sure enough, it has leaks in one of the gauge and the safety port hole. Got it fixed, hooked it up again and retested the soapy water, no more leaks but know the solenoid is not working. I disconnected the regulator from the tank and started to take the solenoid off and found one of the screw is broken and looking at the solenoid and taking it apart and see whats going on. What I can see is that the solenoid (when plug in) the little valve would go in, but would not pop out when unplug, but even with the valve, it sometime would go in or down. Is their anyone had or having the same problem that can help.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

The solenoid could be dirty. Try blowing air through it in the open position.

If that doesn't work you can take apart the solenoid and clean it. Another suggestion is to make sure your check valve(s) are working properly.


----------



## killereef (Dec 6, 2010)

OK..today it started to work by itself. Now my other problem. Their one screw that is broken in the brass block. Where can I get a new block, cant find it online.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you considered trying to remove the broken screw with a screw extractor?


----------



## killereef (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd tried and $%^# up badly. Trying to find a really long screw to go all the way through and use a nut on the other side, so I dont have to buy another.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The screw hole goes all the way though, us that right? If so, can you just drill it out? Use a drill bit smaller than the hole; drill the center of the screw out out and then the threads fall out or can easily be screwed out.

If you can make a slot in the top or bottom of the screw, you can then use a screwdriver to get it out.


----------

